# Injury Prior to Enrollment



## cda84 (15 May 2006)

Just a quick question, have my CT / enrollment in a few weeks, i pulled a muscle in my leg after my last course which just ended 2 weeks ago, Im seeing a physiotherapist for it, should be fine in a couple weeks, well before my course at St-Jean at the end of June. And should be healed even before my enrollment date.

My question: Will this delay my offer or enrollment and course dates at all? As my injury will have healed. But I did do the honest thing and....sigh...tell them about it

Chris


----------



## sciar (8 Aug 2007)

Well I found one thread similar to this but when attempting to reply it warned me that it was over 100 days old and I should start a new one. 

So here's my question: 

I've been preparing physically (I've always been in shape just never been much of a runner) So as I read it said try to be able to run 5k before you join. So I went for a run and have been consistently running 3k faster and faster trying to get my time down. I can definitely run further but for where I live the path is enjoyable I seem semi-fatigued but not like I'm pushing myself too hard when I run 3k. So the other night I was running and my ankle started to feel a little pain, nothing major just a slight annoyance. I just ignored it and finished the run. Now the next day I felt my leg still hurt a little bit so I just went walking since it was only a little bit annoying while walking, I figured a semi-break day would be a nice change regardless.

Now the next day I went for my run and could still really feel it in my leg and decided to stop just in case I end up making something worse. It's just a little bit of pain and I'm sure I can run through it no problem, but I'm not exactly sure what I should do. BMQ is in 12 days now and it's not actually my ankle that hurt it's just the best way I can think to describe it. It's more right on the inside of the lower portion of my leg. It doesn't tend to hurt at all just sitting and when walking around and moving my leg sometimes it stings for a second, but if I run it flares up a little and it almost feels like when you stretch too far and that muscle doesn't want to be stretched. 

Now I'm not looking for a diagnostic here, I'm really hoping it heals up and I feel fine over the next few days, it's just that I was wondering. With BMQ so close should I just rest it up, push on and train, or ignore it go to BMQ and push through any pain I feel?

The calf, couldn't remember the word for the muscle at the back of your leg. A good example of when the pain shoots is rotating legs while walking down stairs, running, or if I sit still for a while and then lift up my toes while my heel stays planted. I just spoke to a friend who said he's heard of something similar and it's just the muscles have constant pain while getting used to a new heavier running schedule. If I keep running eventually I'll run through it and it wont hurt anymore. So I figured tomorrow I'll go for another run and just tough it up, still curious what folks here might have to say with some more experience than me.


----------



## AverageJoe (8 Aug 2007)

It sounds like you are describing a shin splint. The fact that you are saying ankle and not shin might mean something different. I'm no expert but whenever you feel pain......the wrong type of pain which is probably what you are describing I'd suggest following RICE. Rest Ice Compression and Elevation.

If you want to still train I'd suggest not running and doing biking and swimming instead while you recover from the shin splint. Actually it may not be a shin splint at all so go see a doctor....better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## Agent-0 (8 Aug 2007)

It could very well possibly be the shoes you run in. If that's not the case, then you could have sprained it while running (over usage could cause mild sprains, then re-usage can sprain it worse).

I have had numerous ankle injuries in the past. I suffered through them when I first started running, as what your case could be. The best way I found to deal with it was to take a few days off the hardcore running, and just do light jogs maybe 2 times a week. Every second day, I went to the gym and did ankle strengthening exercises, along with the various supporting muscle workouts as well (i.e.: calf related exercises). 

The best way I found to strengthen the ankles was to place a 35 pound plate on the floor and put your foot (say its your right foot for sake of example) right beside it so that the plate is on the outside of your foot. With your heel always connecting with the floor, try to push the plate as far as possible away from the starting position. Do this about 10 times, then do the same with the inside of your foot. Do for both feet. If it gets too easy, try increasing to a 45 pound plate, or if too hard, try downgrading.

Do this about 3 times a week, for the 2 weeks you have left, along with some running, but make sure you have a few rest days so your muscles can rebuild.

If it hurts too much after the workouts, just RICE it (rest, ice, compress, elevate) and all should go well.

I hope this helps, as I know the pain you feel. Those ankles sure are stubborn, but once you know how to deal with them, you shouldn't have much of a problem.

Cheers, and best of luck.


----------



## sciar (8 Aug 2007)

I've spent a few hours dragging over countless running articles, injury forums and after attempting to diagnose what I feel I've got nothing certain but it's definitely not the ankle (Although while I ran that's the first thing I thought felt pain, I later found out it was more shin related)

I can't seem to find it anymore but one article said it was where the muscle kind of attaches to the bone in your shins. The best description I can give (Thanks a ton for the suggestions, working on getting myself to 100% in 12 days is a lot of worry and work). I've got a pool so perhaps tomorrow I'll just swim laps instead of running, I'm just wondering, I find I can run the distance required I run about 2.8k (Not quite 3) in 13:30 approx so I hope I'm fast enough. I know I have stamina for a little more than that but I'm trying to not burn myself out like I did the first time I started training for running.

I've got an idea 
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x20/sciar/healthycalvesshins200x200.gif
I've taken a picture of someones leg and attempted to point to what I feel. It feels odd to explain it but when I raise my toes I can feel like a tower of pain (Very light pain not more than irritating) go up the back of the middle of my leg. But mostly follow the arrows.

*Legend*
Blue- I pushed with my knuckles into my leg and could feel a little irritation at this spot
Black- Where it kinda hurts as I walk around, feels more like the front right side of my right leg. Still inside though not on an edge.


The weirdest part for me was that my leg felt a little off but no pain at all while I ran. About an hour after I was done the slight irritating pain when I moved my leg certain ways kicked in. It's never the same and just pops up while I walk. I figured I'd walk it off the next day but it's not gone. Thanks again guys(and girls) I know those of us who throw out curious questions can be a pain.


----------



## NavComm (8 Aug 2007)

Why don't you go to a doctor and get it checked out? All this armchair guessing from people on the internet isn't very helpful. If you think you've got an injury get it checked out before you get to bmq and end up re-coursed or released.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Aug 2007)

NavComm said:
			
		

> Why don't you go to a doctor and get it checked out? All this armchair guessing from people on the internet isn't very helpful. If you think you've got an injury get it checked out before you get to bmq and end up re-coursed or released.



And I think that just about sums it up for another one of these. Thanks NavComm


----------



## Rez88 (24 Aug 2018)

Good day first time posting. So I had my medical and interview aug 13 all went fine needed another hearing test which I passed today. My question is I recently torn my distal tendon in my arm had surgery to put it back together healing time will be 3-4months I was told I could be sent off to BMq in 4-6 months has anyone had an injury after they have done there medical and how did it effect the application process


----------



## brihard (24 Aug 2018)

It’s not rocket science. You have an obligation to disclose this. Contact your point of contact at recruiting right away on Monday, explain the situation, then follow whatever instructions they give you. Recruiting will be your most reliable and accurate source of information on this and will trump anything you might find on the internet.


----------



## wildewit (19 Jun 2019)

Hello everyone, 

I've just received a job offer from CAF for INT with Basic starting in July. I'm super excited, but really nervous about the physical fitness part. I was working on running and weightlifting to improve stamina and strength, but ended up with plantar fasciitis on both feet and stenosing tenosynovitis (trigger finger) on both hands. 

As per the doctor, I've had to give my running and even walking a rest for the past two months. I just got custom orthotics, so I've started walking again. 

I had to give up weightlifting because of the hand injuries. I'll see a specialist for the hands at the end of July. 

I wasn't the fittest before these injuries, and I feel like I've lost my progress as I've mostly been biking only for the past couple of months. I have been fasting and have lost a bunch of weight, but that doesn't really do much in terms of strength and stamina needed for BMOQ. 

Based on some of the other threads, it appears I should postpone joining BMOQ until I've fully recovered from the injuries. 

My first question is this: Should I postpone joining only until I heal or should I postpone (if it's even possible) until I've re-built both strength and stamina? 

My second question is this: I'm concerned that I might not do too well on a couple of the obstacle course obstacles (4-metre wall and monkey bars mainly due to my hand injuries, but also general lower level of upper body strength, which I can't work on right now due to the hand injuries). What are the consequences for failing one or two obstacles? I hate to ask this because I'd rather be fit enough to actually do what the job demands, but I want to know as much as I can before accepting. I'd hate to fail the fitness tests and let down both CAF and myself in the process. I'd rather not burden my coursemates and instructors with my bad fitness levels. 

My final question is this: Any ideas on how to improve strength, especially upper body, and stamina, while injured? 

This is my first time posting, so please let me know if I've missed something or if there is additional information I can provide. 

I'd really appreciate any guidance you can provide. Thank you!


----------



## mariomike (19 Jun 2019)

Have you informed Recuiting?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Jun 2019)

wildewit said:
			
		

> Based on some of the other threads, it appears I should postpone joining BMOQ until I've fully recovered from the injuries.
> 
> My first question is this: Should I postpone joining only until I heal or should I postpone (if it's even possible) until I've re-built both strength and stamina?



The question is not for you to decide.  As your health status has changed since you had your medical, you are required to report that change to the recruiting medical authorities.  Based on the information provided by you, which will include the recommendations that your civilian physician has given, the decision whether you are medically fit to be enrolled for BMOQ in July will be made by them.  I would recommend you do that sooner rather than later since it seems you did not do so when you were given the offer.


----------



## wildewit (20 Jun 2019)

Thanks for the advice. 

I haven't informed recruiting yet because I just found out about the offer today evening. 

I had tried to contact medical as soon as I knew about the injuries but was unable to get them on the phone. Left a message, but they never acknowledged receipt. Will try the phone the next couple of days, and then visit in person if the phone doesn't work out. I'll try and update them by next week at the latest (I'm writing a couple of exams in the next few of days, so I can't go right away).


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Jun 2019)

Wildewit did you get custom orthodics because of your plantar fasciitis or from something else?

As someone who continues to work out while injured because I'm impatient and old, don't be dumb like me. Working out while you're injured will either really slow down the healing process or make it worse. An injury that would take a month to heal ends up taking 6months or appears to become perminant.


----------



## Scott (20 Jun 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Wildewit did you get custom orthodics because of your plantar fasciitis or from something else?
> 
> As someone who continues to work out while injured because I'm impatient and old, don't be dumb like me. Working out while you're injured will either really slow down the healing process or make it worse. An injury that would take a month to heal ends up taking 6months or appears to become perminant.



This.

Don't do the dumb. If you're injured then you're injured. Your priority is to heal the injury.

If you have a physio, listen to them; if you do not, get one and listen to them. The last time I frigged my back up I did intense physio and, honestly, it ended with me being in better shape, back health wise, than I was pre injury. I still reap the benefits. But it took time. 

There will still be things you can do to get your workout in. Biking is much better than you're giving it credit for, I think. Talk to the physio and get a plan. They'll understand your desire to push yourself and help you achieve that.

Good luck


----------



## wildewit (20 Jun 2019)

Scott said:
			
		

> Don't do the dumb.



Great advice that is for some reason exceptionally hard to follow! 

Jarnhamar, I did get the orthotics for my plantar fasciitis. I'll stick to biking and maybe some elliptical and swimming for now. Thanks for your advice. 

Scott, thanks for the note re: physio. I've made an appointment for next week.


----------

